# First cold smoke of cheese.



## tom 178 (Jan 2, 2015)

I put some cheese in the smoker and then added a stick of butter. I have not done this before so I'm kind of winging it. I did read some stuff on here about cheese smoking ( thx Mr. T) so it should go well. I'm in Vegas but it is only about 50 F here now. It is dropping and now is 47 F. I have had the cheese in there for about 2 1/2 hours. I took the butter out after an hour. The in side of the smoker temp. was in the 60-68 degree range for the first hour. It has been going up since I took the butter out and is at 75 *F now. When the AMNPTS burns out I'll pull the cheese out. I am using the little tube (6") with cherry pellets. I have moved the cheese around a little since the part over the AMNPTS was the hot part. There are a few spots that got more of the heat earlier because of this. The AMNPTS is the only heat source as I do not even have the MES 30" analog smoker plugged in. I have been taking pictures and will add them when the cheese is done. Guess I have to get back to raking leaves and pine needles out of the back yard.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 2, 2015)

MR T is the man to fallow in the cheese world. Remember if the temp gets to hot you can put it in the freezer for a few min. You don't want it to freeze just cool down. You can also put some ice in the MES. I look forward to seeing your cheese. Bite the bullet and don't even cut off a piece for 2 weeks. It is worth the wait.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like you are on target.  We'll be waiting.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 2, 2015)

themule69 said:


> MR T is the man to fallow in the cheese world.
> 
> David


David, As soon as we get caught up on Christmas, I promise to send you the check.

Tom


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is the pictures













wch2.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 2, 2015


















cch3.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 2, 2015


















ch4.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 2, 2015


















ch5.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 2, 2015






So now I'll put it in ziplock bags closed almost all the way but open a little to let out moisture. This will be over night. Tomorrow I'll vac seal some and the rest will be just cling wrapped and put in the frig for eating in a couple of weeks. If I can wait that long.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice smoke , you'll love the cheese !


----------

